
Show HN: How Raygun built its swag distribution for the globe - traskjd
https://medium.com/@raygunio/distributing-awesome-developer-swag-across-the-globe-683a1822cff5#.vbutgmm88
======
traskjd
JD here, co-founder & CEO of Raygun. I've submitted this article about how we
built our swag system because we get asked about it a lot.

For those unaware, we're HQ'd in Wellington, New Zealand. That's presented
some challenges in handling swag distribution when most of our customers are
not in New Zealand.

I hope it helps some other folks who are putting together their own mail outs.
I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has about the process.

